# Lado Qual 2 5/24



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

Is it just me or is this season dragging! First two tourney's back to back and then it's like waiting another season for the next one. I'm going to win the lottery and get a big boat!

Next Qualifier May 24th, not too late to join as points are very close!

http://www.dobass.com/bass.html


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It's not just you!!! We need to get some guys together and have a weeknight pot tourney. 

Shoot me a pm if you want to give Erie a shot, during this lull!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I guess it's only us two that are eagelry anticipating the next qualifier!! I challenge you to a tournament! Winner take all. How bout it Omar? 

Points are real close,but we don't mind having 98 of them!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Are you kidding Jeff, I can't wait either. I need to get our registration in the mail. I know Zach and Jeff are chomping at the bit too!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

DEFINATELY going to get out next week Rob, I'll let you know when! OT is taking my fishing time away, I'll survive.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

How does this tounament work? Is there a series of tournys that lead to on big winner because yo keep talking about points? or is is just a seprate tourny each week?


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

points are awarded to each team that brings at least 1 14" bass to the scale. there are 6 quailifiers that lead to a year end championship. i think the top 30 are invited or you may qualify by fishing or paying for each event. here's a link to the lado points thus far.
still plenty of room to join, and you'll learn alot.
www.dobass.com/08LADO/Q1/Q1BB.htm


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

and Ladue is an awesome lake with quality bass!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

....and your "new" boat knows the lake well, come on out Peple!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

ParmaBass said:


> ....and your "new" boat knows the lake well, come on out Peple!


...and if doesn't know it well enough, use mine. It knows the lake better


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

there aren't any fish in ladue... isn't that place dried up yet?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> there aren't any fish in ladue... isn't that place dried up yet?


So bitter!! Have you got to use your livewell on your new boat yet?


----------



## bassindave (May 9, 2008)

was out on the Due today, got a few keepers
{14"+} before it stormed, nothing after but still saw some activity
also ran across a few spawners been to long between events


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

It's definately been too long in between events, BUT! We'll be fishing 3 qualifiers during the next 6 weeks, so that kinda makes up for it.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I went out for the bass yesterday. Nothing, fished for close to 3 hours. There were also 2 black guys smoking POT under the causeway.


----------



## GetTheNet (Jun 16, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> I went out for the bass yesterday. Nothing, fished for close to 3 hours. There were also 2 black guys smoking POT under the causeway.


Well we know they at least caught something.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> I went out for the bass yesterday. Nothing, fished for close to 3 hours. There were also 2 black guys smoking POT under the causeway.


Hmmm...that's a new one!! I bet they were higher than the water level!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

peple, how do YOU know it was pot? hmmm you didn't decided to stop and do some crappie fishing did ya?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> peple, how do YOU know it was pot? hmmm you didn't decided to stop and do some crappie fishing did ya?


 

I was trolling in from the center section of ladue, as i was comming in. I decided to throw cranks by the causeway supports to see if I could atleat get something.. I was only their for 5 min. I know it was because i have smelled it b4 2 times while at school, someone was smoking it in the bathroom. The other time I was at gander mtn. with my dad and this guy reeked of it, once the guy walked away my dad told me what the smell was. it definitely did not smell like a cigarette or cigar. Also I would like to add that I am against the use of any type of drug or alcohol.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Interesting  

You'll have that kinda stuff everywhere. I remember something to the tune of "Ladoobie" at one time!

Keep the good life endorsements PPLPerchman- get high on bass!!!

Here's a link to some of the fun if needed:
http://www.dobass.com/bass.html

nip


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

pep, just giving you a hard time. take nips advice, baby!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I just got back from an afternoon on LaDue. And all I can say is OH BOY, IT'S ON!!!!!! BOUT TIME! 

What's the record weight? Almost 21?? It's gonna get broken at Qualifier #2
Shallow bite....ON
Deeper Bite....ON
Big Bite....ON

Of course this means.... they won't be there Saturday. But for one afternoon, I was finally happy to be spending some QUALITY time on "MOTHER"!!!


----------



## lateral_line (Jun 9, 2005)

ParmaBass said:


> I just got back from an afternoon on LaDue. And all I can say is OH BOY, IT'S ON!!!!!! BOUT TIME!
> 
> What's the record weight? Almost 21?? It's gonna get broken at Qualifier #2
> Shallow bite....ON
> ...


i was there this morning. i did get bit as well. i'll make sure and follow you around


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

lateral_line said:


> i was there this morning. i did get bit as well. i'll make sure and follow you around



NO WAKE please!


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

A stick of dynamite and the bite is on no matter what the day! We'll just keep tossing the anchor out till we hit a few hawgs on the head and they float up.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just make sure the net is unfolded... you can easily loose some hawgs when you try and net them and you have a stupid folding net...


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep- the bite has been sick.........10 fish over 4 in two trips.....sick!!!!!
And yes, come Saturday I might not even get bit......the stars aligned for 2 days now....... No sense of pre fishing anymore, they are everywhere.........to be continued......


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

johnboy111711 said:


> just make sure the net is unfolded... you can easily loose some hawgs when you try and net them and you have a stupid folding net...


You saved me a few hundered bucks by not knowing how to use that net, I know you remember your failed net attempt on my Erie Walleye that would of been on my wall!! 

That net is sweet, you just gotta know how to use it. I plan on getting plenty of practice this Saturday netting Rob's fish!!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be out their saturday too. not in the tourney, but just trying to catch something. Good Luck.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

really, the best way to catch fish is to drop shot with 4lb test by the causeway and i remeber something about peanutbutter working too...


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

shhhhhhhhhhhh with the peanut butter!!!!:B 

nip


----------



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

After all the jabs from Reelman, I'm shocked that Reelson hasn't talked a bit after the whoopin' he and his partner put on Reelman and Parma (and the rest of the field) on Saturday. Congrats guys. It's a long season though and I'm guessing that Rob and Parmabass will finish above them in points (that Q1 fish really helped).

Two more weeks til Q3. Can't wait.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Yeah, the boys put a hurtin on the field on Saturday for sure!! They would of won with just 4 fish, lol. We caught plenty of fish, only 2 were 14"+. As long as we avoid the dreaded :S we should be in a pretty good position at years end. I still think the lake's kinda funky!! Had a good pre-fish, but 3 days later the bigger fish bailed on us! Should be better June 7th!


----------



## smallie75 (Dec 9, 2005)

Went back on my post to edit, lost it..... basically to sum it up. Nice sack of fish for a tough day out there. My pattern died and the fish didn't eat it well. One area had dropped 8 degrees in 2 days.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

"dock talk" has technologically evolved aint it!!! 

Looks like our timing was just a few days short past the first big wave of spawners- many on beds and locked on.

Reel"boy"  and Jeff Johnson figured 'em out though finding the prespawns for next week!

Pics and standings are posted... (standings at the bottom left of homepage)
http://dobass.myphotoalbum.com/

Njoy-
nip


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Now that's it is over does anyone care to elaborate on their bait choice and structure. I was fishing from 11-2 and only caught 4 bass and a crappie. I was mainly throwing cranks close to shore but did try to dropshot with no avail. 3 of them were around 8" and my last one was close to a 1 1/2-2lbs Also I got a new battery after i left. I had to row all the way back from the causeway. I was more than happy to entertain those who just drove by or just watched me. With that wind I was certain that I was going to hit the rocks. I did get a nice work out though. lol


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

We tried a little bit of everything!! Caught a bunch of short fish on everything from plastics to cranks.... Hope this helps,lol. I'm pretty lost at this point, but we have 12 more days to figure it out before Qual. #3 is here!!!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

peple of the perch said:


> Now that's it is over does anyone care to elaborate on their bait choice and structure. I was fishing from 11-2 and only caught 4 bass and a crappie. I was mainly throwing cranks close to shore but did try to dropshot with no avail. 3 of them were around 8" and my last one was close to a 1 1/2-2lbs Also I got a new battery after i left. I had to row all the way back from the causeway. I was more than happy to entertain those who just drove by or just watched me. With that wind I was certain that I was going to hit the rocks. I did get a nice work out though. lol


You are lucky that you were not up at the dam and the wind was coming from the south That would have been an extreme workout.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

PPLperchman-

Checkout the history of Ladue- up to last season I always included the lies of the day in the webstories.
http://www.dobass.com/History/dobass.html

The top anglers always have the chance to reveal their winning ways during the check distributions. Many get into it and go into great detail, some are quiet and some lie  

If you caught four bass in that short of time you had something better going than most! Stick with it and build upon it!!!

Checkout our weigh-in sometime and you can get all the info you desire. I'll let reelson speak for himself here if he chooses.

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Nipididdee said:


> Checkout our weigh-in sometime and you can get all the info you desire.
> nip


He was at the weigh-in, he even made it into a few pictures!! 

I always check out the web history prior to a tournament, sometimes it helps and other times...well?


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

well???? TOADS son, TOADS!!!


----------

